# Pangasinan Speedcubing Open 3 2019



## CJCubing (May 15, 2019)

Upcoming Competition in the Philippines. Competition on May 19th, 2019, from 10AM - 7PM. Any cubers in close proximity to venue and are interested, please check and register at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PangasinanOpen32019. 

_-Image taken from the Philippine Cubers Association-_


----------

